# Costa Rican sex??



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

Someone help sex these?!one looks def a female, but not 100percent sure


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's them both


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

sorry to hack ur thread. but nice title. I answer yes please


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

We need better pictures to take an educated guess.


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

They are shy around the camera lol ill try n get some more!


----------

